# MIMB now over 3100 users!



## phreebsd

1411 users in exactly 9 months! That's amazing! 

Thanks everyone for making this the great community it is! 
So proud to be a part of something so great!


----------



## Polaris425

Yep! Now if we can start getting more of them in the "active members" list!!! :rockn:


Threads: 2,240, Posts: 39,919, Members: 1,411, Active Members: 498


----------



## cojack

great site and glad to be here......Keep up the great work!


----------



## jctgumby

Hell of a job on the site guys...We all appreciate the work that all of you (admins, mods and random people that give write ups and basic info) put in...Thank you all


----------



## drtj

Great Work! Yall do a great job


----------



## 08GreenBrute

very nice, love this place


----------



## IBBruin

What is the definition of "active". posted within 30 days? Logged in withing 2 weeks? What criteria defines active?


----------



## IBBruin

I'd edit that last post for spelling but my edit button seems to be missing.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

That is quite a number of people in 9 months!! 

Great job on the site guys and everyone who also contributes with the write-ups...great job everyone!


----------



## phreebsd

IBBruin said:


> What is the definition of "active". posted within 30 days? Logged in withing 2 weeks? What criteria defines active?


from the documentation:
"If a user has visited the board within the past number of days you specify, they are considered 'active'."

We have specified 30 days.
Currently we have 35.3% of total membership "active"


----------



## bayou_boy_22

so what do you call us that stay on it all day long. 

Great Site by the way. :374230: dont know what kind of shape my brute would be in with out you guys.


----------



## drtj

^^ addicts


----------



## jctgumby

Hello, my name is Jim, and I am an addict


----------



## wood butcher

yea im on atleast 10 times a night


----------



## drtj

I'm on it all day & evening from my BlackBerry


----------



## bayou_boy_22

i spend 12 hours a day when at work on MIMB. i get paid good money to play on the forum.


----------



## lg07brute

love the site, and i too am an addict. gotta love the blackberry


----------



## IBBruin

It depends on how long I'm on the road as to how long I'm on here monitoring the forum. If I'm driving 7 hours (isn't very often) or I'm driving 12+ hours (most of the time).


----------



## drtj

lg07brute said:


> love the site, and i too am an addict. gotta love the blackberry



Best phone I've ever had. Will never own another kind


----------



## phreebsd

i loveth my iphone.


----------



## drtyTshrt

constant user get paid to use at work and then with my crackberry then at home.


----------



## cookiexd40

yup yup crackberry for sho


----------



## drtj

Can't live without the crackberry


----------



## phreebsd

we're @ 1771 so far.


----------



## wood butcher

yea all those new use emails are rollin in all day everyday , we diff growin fast:rockn:
and i get a kick out of some user names


----------



## IBBruin

I hear ya butcher, some of em I wonder about though. :haha:


----------



## TX4PLAY

wood butcher said:


> yea all those new use emails are rollin in all day everyday , we diff growin fast:rockn:
> and i get a kick out of some user names


 
We need to ressurect the user name thread I hadn't seen it in a while.


----------



## Polaris425

*Threads: 2,682, Posts: 49,090, Members: 1,770, Active Members: 705 * 


as of right now :rockn:


----------



## cojack

:crowdapplause:


----------



## 08GreenBrute

thats really good, the sight has been up for how long now?


----------



## phreebsd

Since 12/16/2008


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

Should be alot more people at the Meet & Greet next year as fast as the site is growing now...


----------



## drtj

I would like to make it to a M n G but driving to Tx or Ms is a little out of my range.


----------



## Yesterday

drtj said:


> I would like to make it to a M n G but driving to Tx or Ms is a little out of my range.


 start saving/planning now!


----------



## Polaris425

Maybe we need to start having 2 a year. One in the La/Tx area, and one in the Al/Ga area... so that we get everyone. Or, like last year, we can have 1 big central ride.


----------



## drtyTshrt

AL/Ga I'M there


----------



## walker

yea i would attend both rides ... what i like best is there aren't any knuckle heads like the other site cough cough highlifter..... anyways good job.......


----------



## Polaris425

*Threads: 2,996, Posts: 53,169, Members: 2,040, Active Members: 844 *

As of this afternoon :rockn:


----------



## Bootlegger

It sure have picked up in the last 5 days....


----------



## 08GreenBrute

with HL being down we have gained a bunch


----------



## Bootlegger

we have gotten a lot.


----------



## Polaris425

Set another record the other day

_Most users ever online (at once) was 203, 12-05-2009 at 11:44 PM._


----------



## IBBruin

Polaris425 said:


> *Threads: 2,996, Posts: 53,169, Members: 2,040, Active Members: 844 *
> 
> As of this afternoon :rockn:


Does the Active Members also reflect viewers logged in as a guest or is that number actual registered members?


----------



## Polaris425

I believe its just registered users.


----------



## Polaris425

The most members online in one day was 293, Yesterday.

another record.


----------



## Polaris425

Over 3100 members now!!!!!!!!!!!!! :rockn:


----------



## gpinjason

NICE!! :rockn:


----------

